# Remington 11-87



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

How much to sell a Remington 11-87 28" barrell with synthetic shadowgrass stock and barrell?
Only comes with full choke, but shoots, 2.75, 3 and 3.5" shells. 
Overall good condition.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a link you can use to see what they sell for. You can see what sellers are advertising them for and what they actually sell them for. In my experience, trading a firearm nets somewhere around 60% of what you think it might be valued at. After all, something is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.

http://www.gunbroker.com/


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Right now guns are not worth much from a gun dealer. I have been trying to sell an sp10 for awhile now. I wanted $800 for it (new it sells for $1400) this gun is about 90% -95% cond. . Finally decided I would try to trade it in towards an O/U. I was figuring the dealer was gonna offer somwhere around $600 for it......... well he takes a look goes in back, comes back out and offers me $200 for it. I laughed at him , put it back in the original box and walked out. Gunbroker is a good place to find a value, another place to look is www.shotgunworld.com , they have a gun value forum. good luck , Jim


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim

I expect Kittery Trading Post would treat you better than that in a trade. I have traded a few guns there over the years and while I hoped for more, wasn't disappointed in what I got from them. I traded a 22 mag that I won at a DU dinner and actually got more for it than I expected. This isn't an advertisment for KTP, just an option that may be worth consideration.


----------

